# jak zainstalowac nowe gnome (2.8)

## zalun

Nowy pakiet więc większość jest zamaskowana.

Postanowiłem przetestować. Na razie znajduję się na etapie fetchonly - reszta  w nocy. Jakby ktoś chciał spróbować to zapraszam do dyskusji - nie twierdzę, że pójdzie  :Smile: 

Nie twierdzę też, że ta metoda jest słuszna  :Smile:  taką sobie wymyśliłem - poprawcie mnie proszę.

  HOWTO: Jak zainstalować Gnome 2.8.

  Zakładam, że nie jest to update z 2.6 - po prostu nowa instalacja

  Dopisanie pakietów zamaskowanych i niestabilnych do 

  /etc/portage/package.unmask i /etc/portage/package.keywords

   Jeśli nie masz katalogu /etc/portage, utwórz go

```

   mkdir /etc/portage

   
```

   Zdejmij maskę z  pakietów zawierających ciąg znaków gnome:

```

   grep gnome /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

   
```

   Dodaj obsługę niezbędnych niestabilnych pakietów:

```

   echo gnome-base/gnome ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

   
```

   Teraz sprawdźmy czy emerge ładuje odpowiednią wersję:

```

   emerge gnome -pv

   
```

   Wynik powinien wyglądać podobnie (może się różnić w zależności od poprzedniej zawartości plików /etc/portage/*):

```

   These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

   Calculating dependencies \

   !!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=gnome-extra/gal-2.2.1" have been masked.

   !!! possible candidates are:

   - gnome-extra/gal-2.2.1 (masked by: ~keyword)

   !!!    (dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.8.0_pre1" [ebuild])

   !!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

   
```

   Każdemu pokazanemu pakietowi dodaj obsługę wersji niestabilnej:

```

   echo gnome-extra/gal ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

   
```

   Sprawdź czy pakiet jest już uwzględniany przez portage:

```
 

   emerge gnome -pv

   
```

   Jeśli nie oznacza to że jest zamaskowany "na twardo" w pliku /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask i nie zawiera w swojej nazwie ciągu znaków "gentoo". Zdejmij z niego maskę.

   W tym przypadku komenda wyglądałaby następująco:

```

   grep gal /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

   
```

   Postępując w ten sposób dojdziesz do mniej więcej takiej listy pakietów do odmaskowania:

http://www.nod.pl/download/gnome.package.unmask

   zapisz go dysk i dodaj do odmaskowanych pakietów:

```

   cat gnome.package.unmask >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

   
```

   Lista pakietów niestabilnych:

http://www.nod.pl/download/gnome.package.keywords

   dodaj do obsługiwanych

```

   cat gnome.package.keywords >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

   
```

W tej chwili wykonuję:

```

USE="cdr hal kerberos howl" emerge gnome

```

No to teraz czekam na ochrzan i info że można łatwiej szybciej itd.

----------

## mkay

ja tak tylko z boku... co chwile pojawiaja sie rozne how-to jak zainstalowac cos, co jest zamaskowane. nie prosciej napisac jedno how-to jak poslugiwac sie portage'm i tyle?;>

----------

## _troll_

 *aye wrote:*   

> ja tak tylko z boku... co chwile pojawiaja sie rozne how-to jak zainstalowac cos, co jest zamaskowane. nie prosciej napisac jedno how-to jak poslugiwac sie portage'm i tyle?;>

 

jestem za. przy czym wydaje mi sie, ze lepiej prosty i schludny podrecznik niz howto na kilka linijek...

potencjalny zysk widze w wiekszej ilosci chetnych do przeczytania.

no i pytanie - kto, by mial ochote wejsc w robienie czegos takiego?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## zalun

a jednak wydaje mi się, że potrzebne są zarówno poszczególne temaciki jak i porządne howto 

nie żeby było dobrze dodawać te małe do sticky...

pojawia się typowy paradox forumowo grupowy - nie kazdy zrozumie, ze zeby zainstalowac cos tam trzeba nauczyc sie portage'a. albo inaczej - "Zrobilbym to, ale do tego to sie trzeba portage'a nauczyc" :)

w szkole nie uczy się od teorii do praktyki, a odwrotnie.

na studiach uczy sie inaczej, ale howtosy sa raczej dla uczniow niz studentow linuksa ...

pozdro

----------

## _troll_

 *zalun wrote:*   

> a jednak wydaje mi się, że potrzebne są zarówno poszczególne temaciki jak i porządne howto 
> 
> nie żeby było dobrze dodawać te małe do sticky...
> 
> pojawia się typowy paradox forumowo grupowy - nie kazdy zrozumie, ze zeby zainstalowac cos tam trzeba nauczyc sie portage'a. albo inaczej - "Zrobilbym to, ale do tego to sie trzeba portage'a nauczyc"

 

<trolling>tym wszystkich polecam fedore, mandarynke i widows. jesli ktos nie ma ochoty uczyc sie jak dziala system instalacji pakietow w jego dystrybucji to gentoo jest ZLYM (powtorze : ZLYM!) wyborem</trolling>

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

AMEN  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

jako i Wy tako i ja toz samo rzecze  :Wink: 

"moje klu " : amen_2  :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *zalun wrote:*   

> pojawia się typowy paradox forumowo grupowy - nie kazdy zrozumie, ze zeby zainstalowac cos tam trzeba nauczyc sie portage'a. albo inaczej - "Zrobilbym to, ale do tego to sie trzeba portage'a nauczyc" 

 

To po cholere Gentoo brales/bral? Nie lepiej na window zostac? tam wystarczy poklikac  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zalun

dla mnie taka wypowiedz oznacza chec pozostania w gronie wybrancow uzywajacych gentoo, dentoo czy cokolwiek innego.

a mi sie wydaje, ze jak ktos sie nauczy troche i mu sie spodoba to pojdzie dalej. zamiast dentysta zostanie informatykiem i napisze rewelacyjny progs do grafiki wektorowej potrafiacy w nalezyty sposob eksportowac do SWF i SVG (dodam, ze uwzgledniajacy czulosc piorka) :)

gentoo w porownaniu z innymi dystrybucjami jest prostszy w obsludze, rekonfiguracji itd. - o zaletach mozna pisac wiele - dlatego wybralem gentoo

bede tez polecal gentoo wszystkim znajomym, ktorzy uzywaja linuksa, a takze tym, ktorzy na niego sie przesiadaja

im wiecej userow tym lepiej.

howgh - no i zdaje mi sie ze OT sie zrobil

----------

## _troll_

 *zalun wrote:*   

> dla mnie taka wypowiedz oznacza chec pozostania w gronie wybrancow uzywajacych gentoo, dentoo czy cokolwiek innego.
> 
> a mi sie wydaje, ze jak ktos sie nauczy troche i mu sie spodoba to pojdzie dalej. zamiast dentysta zostanie informatykiem i napisze rewelacyjny progs do grafiki wektorowej potrafiacy w nalezyty sposob eksportowac do SWF i SVG (dodam, ze uwzgledniajacy czulosc piorka) 
> 
> gentoo w porownaniu z innymi dystrybucjami jest prostszy w obsludze, rekonfiguracji itd. - o zaletach mozna pisac wiele - dlatego wybralem gentoo
> ...

 

rotfl!  :Very Happy: 

przeczytaj caly watek! no chyba, ze twierdzisz iz mozna zrobc zajebisty program do grafiki wektorowej, nie wiedzac jakim algorytmem rysuje sie linie na monitorze  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## zalun

mam wrazenie ze nie przeczytales ostatniego listu - ciebie tez cos sklonilo do zaczecia zabawy z komputerem - moze gry, nie wiem nie mam pojecia - jednak nie wyobrazam sobie rozpoczecia checi grzebania w komputerze od czytania algorytmow. konczy sie to z reguly zniecheceniem.

jak zaczynasz z htmlem to nie idziesz na css.org, czy w3c.org tylko siegasz po jakies pajaczki itd. (nie wiem, ja np.  zaczalem od podgladania kodow stron, ktore mi sie podobaly)

jak komus powiesz, ze moze, to sprobuje jak powiesz "zanim sprobujesz to przekop dokumentacje" to ... i tak nie przeczyta.

----------

## fallow

 *zalun wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no i zdaje mi sie ze OT sie zrobil

 

chyba troszke nam nie zadzkodzi  :Very Happy: 

 *zalun wrote:*   

> dla mnie taka wypowiedz oznacza chec pozostania w gronie wybrancow uzywajacych gentoo, dentoo czy cokolwiek innego.

 

hej, nie chce flamow ani nic z tych rzeczy  :Smile:  powiem tylko jaki moj stosunek do tego  :Smile: 

nie uwarzam ze to chec pozostania w gronie wybrancow.mysle ze gentoo jest na tyle prosta w uzytkowniu dystrybucja linuxa ze nie pasuje tu taki stwierdzenie.przypialbym bardziej to do LFS  :Smile:  Gentoo po prostu nie jest dystrybucjka "kilknij&zrob" w stylu "panel sterowania".wiec trzeba troche poczytac , jesli komus sie nie chce , mysle ze lepiej wziasc sie za wlasnie takie distra ( kliknij & zrob ) 

 *zalun wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jak komus powiesz, ze moze, to sprobuje jak powiesz "zanim sprobujesz to przekop dokumentacje" to ... i tak nie przeczyta.

 

ja mysle ze jezezi ktos nie jest bardzo swiezy w kontaktach z linuxem to przeczyta  :Smile:  ( jezeli do tego sie odnosilo to zdanie  :Razz:  )

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *zalun wrote:*   

> mam wrazenie ze nie przeczytales ostatniego listu

 

mylne wrazenie

 *zalun wrote:*   

> ciebie tez cos sklonilo do zaczecia zabawy z komputerem - moze gry, nie wiem nie mam pojecia - jednak nie wyobrazam sobie rozpoczecia checi grzebania w komputerze od czytania algorytmow. konczy sie to z reguly zniecheceniem.

 

zabawe rozpoczalem od checi utworzenia menu startowego w config.sys i stosownym polaczeniem z autoexec.bat'em (ahhhh - to byly czasy!  :Very Happy:  ). bez dokumentacji??? o internecie wowczas nawet nie slyszalem... hihihi

 *zalun wrote:*   

> jak zaczynasz z htmlem to nie idziesz na css.org, czy w3c.org tylko siegasz po jakies pajaczki itd. (nie wiem, ja np.  zaczalem od podgladania kodow stron, ktore mi sie podobaly)

 

zabawe z html'em rozpoczalem od ksiazki (slyszalem, ze da sie inaczej, ale odpuscilem sobie). po przeczytaniu ksiazki (zajelo mi to chyba, az dwa wiecory) ponownie wybralem sie do ksiegarni, by kupic cos jeszcze - dowiedziec sie wiecej. oferta z 'html' w tytule na rynku polskim jest potezna.... ale nie znalazlem absolutnie _nic_ ciekawego... wowczas (to czasy, gdy internet juz mialem) wydrykowalem specyfikacje html 4.01. I nie znalazlem tam niczego czego bym nie zrozumial. Chyba spudlowales z przykladem - specyfikacje na w3c.org zawieraja takie pierdoly, ze wystarczy to przeczytac...  :Smile: 

a pajaczek ssie  :Razz: 

 *zalun wrote:*   

> jak komus powiesz, ze moze, to sprobuje jak powiesz "zanim sprobujesz to przekop dokumentacje" to ... i tak nie przeczyta.

 

i dlatego potrzebne sa podreczniki howto jak to z gnome? no nie zartuj...  :Smile: ))

zrobmy jeszcze howto, np. 'jak spawic, by postgresql startowal przy starcie systemu'. dostalibysmy milion pytan jak sprawic, by inne uslugi startowaly 'same'  :Smile:  nie lepiej dac howto 'init.d w gentoo, czyli jak sprawic by uslugi same startowaly'? to samo do powyzszego - to howto jest zbedne. zamiast 'jak zainstalowac zamaskowane gnome 2.8' (howto bedzie za chwile nieaktualne i do wyrzucenia) lepiej bylo zrobic 'jak instaluje sie zamaskowane pakiety' i dac przyklad z gnome 2.8 . takie cos _mialoby_ sens imho.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## milu

 *Quote:*   

> zamiast 'jak zainstalowac zamaskowane gnome 2.8' (howto bedzie za chwile nieaktualne i do wyrzucenia) lepiej bylo zrobic 'jak instaluje sie zamaskowane pakiety' i dac przyklad z gnome 2.8 . takie cos _mialoby_ sens imho. 

 

Popieram w 100% - zamiast pisać howtosy dla instalacji różnego softu(bo za 2 m-ce okaże się, ze 2.8 masz odmaskowane w portage i już nie trzeba nic robić) najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby napisanie uniwersalki - to, że howtos powstałby np. teraz i opierałby się na gnome 2.8 to już inna sprawa - to i tak nie bedzie się różniło znacznie od instalacji jakiegokolwiek innego oprogramowania, które jest zamaskowane.

----------

## mdk

A wracając do głównego topicu - może jakieś pomysły jak zainstalować 2.8 na gnome 2.6 / zdeinstaować gnome 2.6 ? 

emerge -Ca =gnome-2.6.2-r1

 :Question:  To zdaje się, zostawi mnóstwo dependencies? Gdzieś mi mingęło, że pliki konfiguracyjne z 2.6 powodują problemy w 2.8.

----------

## mdk

A swoją drogą zalun, udało się zainstalować?   :Smile:   I co za flagi hal i howl? Nie ma tego w onlineowym spisie flag.

----------

## pax82

 *Quote:*   

> gnome 2.8.0
> 
> Fri Oct 8 23:36:18 2004
> 
> Description: Meta package for the GNOME desktop
> ...

 

Zdaje sie ze gnome 2.8.0 jest juz odmaskowany i mozna uzywac normalnie (przy ~x86 -> emerge gnome).

----------

## zalun

zainstalowalo sie bez problemow

zaznaczam, ze nie mialem wczesniej gnome'a (jakies biblioteki tylko)

evolution zaemerge'owalo sie bez tego odjazdowego widoku summary (!?) trzeba to jakos inaczej instalowac?

poza tym chodzi

na hal trafilem czytajac o automatycznym montowaniu urzaden

sys-apps/hal

Hardware Abstraction Layer

http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/hal

net-misc/howl

Howl is a cross-platform implementation of the Zeroconf networking standard. Zeroconf brings a new ease of use to IP networking.

Howl is a cross-platform implementation of the Zeroconf networking standard. Zeroconf standardizes networking protocols for delivering hassle-free ad-hoc networking, service discovery, and IP configuration.

http://www.porchdogsoft.com/products/howl/

pozdro[/url]

----------

## vArDo

 *pax82 wrote:*   

>  Zdaje sie ze gnome 2.8.0 jest juz odmaskowany i mozna uzywac normalnie (przy ~x86 -> emerge gnome).

 

 :Very Happy:  At last.  :Very Happy:  Problem mam tylko jeden, kiedy chce wlasnie uzyc flagi "hal" dostaje:

```

vlaptop vardo # emerge -p hal

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-kernel/linux-headers (from pkg sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dbus-0.22-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udev-034

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.21

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-0.2.98-r1

```

Jak rozumiem musze przejsc na naglowki 2.6.(??) I zapewne zeby przykorzystac hal musze tez jakies jaderko 2.6 miec. Narazie mam gentoo-sources-2.4.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## vArDo

Mamy bledzik znalazlem przy okazji i chyba do tego watku pasuje najbardziej. Otoz, przed skompilowaniem libgnomeui-2.8.1 nalezy zainstalowac gnome-vfs-2.8.1 - ebuild najpierw chce budowac to pierwsze, jednak kompilacja siada. Reczne zrobienie "emerge gnome-vfs" calkowicie rozwiaze problem.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

PS. Pewnie to poprawia w najblizszym czasie.

----------

## Tommm

 *Quote:*   

> Mamy bledzik znalazlem przy okazji i chyba do tego watku pasuje najbardziej.

 

jak najbardziej!  :Very Happy:  wlasnie mialem sie zapytac, czy ktos nie wie czegos na ten temat, dzieki za info vArDo

----------

## vArDo

 *Tommm wrote:*   

> jak najbardziej!  wlasnie mialem sie zapytac, czy ktos nie wie czegos na ten temat, dzieki za info vArDo

 

No problemo. Od tego forum  :Very Happy: . Jak rozumiem idziem z kompilacja bit w bit prawie  :Razz:  (who gonna be first?  :Razz: ). File-roller mi sie mieli teraz (13 of 5 :Cool: .

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## Tommm

hyhy, ja dopiero wlasnie kompiluje gnome-vfs - troche to potrwa  :Wink:  ale nie spieszy mi sie nigdzie  :Wink: 

--edit

zaczalem kompilowac - jest 77 rzeczy do zrobienia   :Surprised: 

PS. niedlugo peknie 10.000 postow   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mdk

Ja tez kompiluje  :Smile:  (evolution teraz)

VArDo:  tez mi naglowki blokuja, a mam jadro 2.6. Odjelem flage HAL z USE i poszlo. Nie wiem o co chodzi, ale HAL'a i tak nie potrzebuje.

----------

## vArDo

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Ja tez kompiluje  (evolution teraz)
> 
> VArDo:  tez mi naglowki blokuja, a mam jadro 2.6. Odjelem flage HAL z USE i poszlo. Nie wiem o co chodzi, ale HAL'a i tak nie potrzebuje.

 

A masz linux26-headers (w ogole to mozliwe miec jadro 2.6 i nie miec tych naglowkow?? - pytam, bo jeszcze 2.6 nie uzywalem  :Smile:  )? Mi w sumie by sie przydal HAL (laptok), ale narazie emerguje bez niego pozniej trzeba bedzie ew. przekompilowac.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> A masz linux26-headers (w ogole to mozliwe miec jadro 2.6 i nie miec tych naglowkow?? - pytam, bo jeszcze 2.6 nie uzywalem)?

 

Mam, i właśnie te headersy blokują. Używam development sources, 2.6.8-rc1. Gnome zemergował się bezbłędnie, pomijając ten drobiazg z gnome-vfs. Wszystko zdaje się działać w porządku, przynajmniej na pierwszy rzut oka. Upgradowałem z 2.6, i wpisałem po prostu: 

export ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86

emerge =gnome-2.8.0

Pewnie zostało trochę śmieci, ale działa. Chyba warto było chwilę dłużej poczekać. Wraz z nowym evolution rozwiązały się moje problemy z evolution 1.4.6.

----------

## vArDo

 *mdk wrote:*   

>  Mam, i właśnie te headersy blokują. Używam development sources, 2.6.8-rc1.

 

Hmm, no ja ich nie mam i chyba linux-headers blokuja mi linux26-headers. ;/ Cos jest nie tak. Moglbys zerknac na jeden z wczesniejszych moich postow w tym watku (emerge hal) czy dobrze rozumie co mi wyskakuje. Jak to moze byc, ze tobie to linux26-headers blokuja, a mi blokuja linux-headers??

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## zalun

evolution:

tez u ciebie tak sie zainstalowalo, ze nie ma widoku summary? na stronie ximiana pisza ze 2.0 jest under development ...

----------

## vArDo

 *zalun wrote:*   

> evolution:
> 
> tez u ciebie tak sie zainstalowalo, ze nie ma widoku summary? na stronie ximiana pisza ze 2.0 jest under development ...

 

Ja prawie bede dociskal do konca, wiec jak skoncze to dam znac. A przy okazji:

Da sie jakos przemielic gnoma bez mielenia =>mozilli-1.7.3 (ktora jest jako zaleznosc). Wiem, ze jest epiphany, no, ale bez przesady ;/

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## Tommm

co do wywalenia mozilli, to moze emerge inject by jej zrobic?  :Smile: 

albo skompilowac reszte pomijajac mozille (--nodeps moze sie przydac)

blee - przy gnome-spell takie cos mi wyskoczylo:

FATAL ERROR: Autoconf version 2.53 or higher is required for this script

a mam autoconf2.59r4  :Sad: 

----------

## vArDo

Zrobienie czegos takiego (co jest zamiast inject):

```

echo "net-www/mozilla-1.7.3" > /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

```

Pomoglo wywalic mozille z pakietow do zainstalowania. Pytanie tylko - czy epipchany sie skompiluje i GNOME bedzie dzialal bez zarzutow. ;/ Mi sie wlasnie konczy mielic mozilla, wiec nie bede ryzykowal.  :Razz:  Jakby to ktos mogl sprawdzic...

Pozdrawiam

vArDoLast edited by vArDo on Sat Oct 09, 2004 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tommm

epiphany chyba jest na silniku mozilli, wiec nie sadze zeby bez niej zadzialalo  :Smile: 

----------

## vArDo

 *Tommm wrote:*   

> epiphany chyba jest na silniku mozilli, wiec nie sadze zeby bez niej zadzialalo 

 

W sumie tak (niestety), ale mogliby tak na marginesie ogolnie zrobic np. mozilla-libs czy cus takiego, co by nie trzeba byla mielic GUI do mozilli + dodatki jakies dla niej specyficzne wlasnie. ;/

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## mdk

 *zalun wrote:*   

> tez u ciebie tak sie zainstalowalo, ze nie ma widoku summary? na stronie ximiana pisza ze 2.0 jest under development ...

 

Tak, to samo. Brakuje mi jeszcze czegoś takiego jak TU w kalendarzu głównym Gnome'a, ale nad tym chyba dopiero pracują. Wygląda nieźle.

----------

## vArDo

 *zalun wrote:*   

>  tez u ciebie tak sie zainstalowalo, ze nie ma widoku summary? na stronie ximiana pisza ze 2.0 jest under development ...

 

Nie ma "Zestawienia" takiego jakie bylo w 1.4.  :Smile:  (ale 2.0 chyba podoba mi sie bardziej niz 1.4 - szczegolnie to, ze jest dostep do wszystkich katalogow od razu; tak na marginesie dalej to czego mi brakuje w Evolution to konfigurowalna forma odpowiedzi na listy, a nie tylko "Ktos tam dnia ktoregos tam napisal:" ;/ )

Pojawil mi sie jeden problem tylko (narazie  :Razz: ) po tym jak skonczylem upgrade do 2.8. Otoz sticky notes (notatki in Polish) wszystkie mi sie otwieraja gdy uruchamiam gnome'a. ;/ 

Kumpel mi zasygnalizowal, ze mial cos takiego przy instalacji 2.6.2 od zera, ale jemu to nie przeszkadzalo, wiec zostawil to. Ja mam natomiast troche notatek - wlasciwie to tyle, ze mi wiekszosc ekranu przyslaniaja.  :Razz: 

Spotkal sie ktos z czyms podobnym? :> Wie ktos moze jak rozwiazac ten "problem"?

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> Spotkal sie ktos z czyms podobnym? :> Wie ktos moze jak rozwiazac ten "problem"?

 

Taaa, to samo  :Smile:  Ale jak instalowalem gnome'a 2.6 od zera, to nie bylo tego "problemu". W plikach konfigarcyjnych notes (~/.gnome2/stickynotes_applet) nie ma nic, co by wygladalo podejrzanie. 

Narazie proboje napisac skrypt, ktory by automatycznie konwertowal/kopiowal notatki ze stickynotes, i wrzucal je do katalogu synchronizacyjnego palm'a (jako memo).

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> Brakuje mi jeszcze czegoś takiego jak TU w kalendarzu głównym Gnome'a, ale nad tym chyba dopiero pracują. Wygląda nieźle.

 

Poprawka - to już JEST! Wystarczy dodać flagę eds (evolution data server) do USE i zreemergować gnome-panel. Wtedy w kalendarzu/panelu gnome'a elegancko wyświetlają się spotkania/zadania etc. na dany dzień. Super.

----------

## vArDo

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Poprawka - to już JEST! Wystarczy dodać flagę eds (evolution data server) do USE i zreemergować gnome-panel. Wtedy w kalendarzu/panelu gnome'a elegancko wyświetlają się spotkania/zadania etc. na dany dzień. Super.

 

Fajna sprawa tylko czy macie tez cos takiego, ze wam sie lepiej to integrowalo z evolution-1.4, tzn. gdy zrobilem dwuklik na danym dniu to mi sie otwieral kalendarz na danym dniu. W 2.0 otwiera mi sie na obecnym dniu. ;/ Przekompilowalem gnome-panel po odinstalowaniu e-1.4. Niestety, bez dowiazania sybolicznego /usr/bin/evolution, ani rusz (gnome-panel nie reaguje wywietla mi sie ze FILE == null  i kicha - widocznie "szuka" evolution samego bez numerka). Chyba, ze je usune i jeszcze raz przekompiluje gnome-panel... ;/ Ale czy to ma jakies znaczenie. ;/ Sprawdze. 

W kazdym badz razie chcialbym tylko wiedziec czy tez macie cos takiego. 

A w ogole to nie wyglada to tak ladnie jak na shocie ;/ - brak kolorow (a moze nie wiem jak to skonfigurowac ;/) , ikonek z boku (i ogolnie niestety jest narazia malo konfigurowalne: nie mozna ustawic co sie chce wyswietlac tam, np. takze czas zakonczenia spotknia, polozenie). Tutaj moj screen: 

http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~vardo/gentoo/calendar_gnome-panel.png

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## mdk

Taaa, u mnie to samo - bez ikonek i kolorków. A jak dwu-kliknę dzień w kalendarzu (rozumiem, że chodzi o kalendarz Gnome), to w ogóle nic się nie dzieje  :Smile:  Wkurza mnie też parę drobiazgów - np. nie można ustawić tego, co się tak naprawdę dzieje ze skasowanymi wiadomościami. Skrzynkę mam w formacie maildir, i chciałbym żeby w momencie kasowania message był oznaczany jako "skasowany" (jak np. w Mutt) lub ew. przenoszony do jakiegoś folderu (Kosz, Trash) w obrębie samego maildira. Zamiast tego Evolution przenosi message do jakiegoś swojego "wewnętrznego" Trasha...

----------

